# New sword-and-sorcery RPG: Savage Kingdoms!



## ActorMikeY (Apr 26, 2014)

Greetings all!

Fairly new here on Enworld (although I've lurked fairly often), but wanted to let you all know about a brand-spanking-new RPG called Savage Kingdoms currently well into it's second week on Kickstarter. We've already surpassed our modest goal and are about to hit our first stretch goal! New and original game system, focusing on immersive story-based roleplaying in a dark sword-and-sorcery setting.

Check it out on Kickstarter if you get the chance - would post the link here, but apparently one has to post a few times before being allowed to (understandable). Thanks! 

-MikeY


----------



## richmondster (Jun 3, 2014)

*ow yeah it's awesome*

me too, i can't post my links here. mind if check also our games if i can. haha


----------



## Dan Davenport (Jul 10, 2014)

Be sure to stop by #rpgnet tomorrow night for a Q&A with Mike about Savage Kingdoms!

kickstarter.com/projects/115420877/savage-kingdoms-heroic-swords-and-sorcery-roleplay?ref=nav_search

To join: tinyurl.com/rpgnetchat


----------



## ActorMikeY (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, Dan! Didn't even realize you posted here until, well, now. 

Guess I need to visit these here forums a bit more often.

-MikeY


----------

